# My recent painting



## Col (9 mo ago)

I thought I'd post my recent effort so you can see where I am with my watercolour painting. A beginner again as I haven't painted in years from being a beginner back then.
It took me an afternoon which I enjoyed, but have a long way to go. 
Any thoughts are welcome on how to improve. 
Cheers all.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

I see a very beautiful style, and the colors work very well together. I love it, birds are my favorite animal.


----------



## DragonSong567 (5 mo ago)

The colours work beautifully with one another. If I had one bit of advice, (and be mindful that this isn't any sort of criticism) it would be that I'm unsure if the background is a night sky. If so, you could make it slightly darker, but not too much so it can bring more attention to the bird itself. Other than that, marvellous work. Birds are also my favourite animal as well.


----------

